# Mexico missing Big Bucks.



## Dan Stubbs (Sep 7, 2019)

*Theft in Mexico is really big now days. *

Municipal governments in Tabasco misappropriated government funds totaling over 1.1 billion pesos (US $56.3 million) in 2018, according to a report by the state auditing agency (OSFE).

The report, presented this week to the state Congress. found that 13 of Tabasco’s 17 municipalities could not account for all their expenditures for 2018.

The four municipalities for which the OSFE did not find irregularities were Comalcalco, Cunduacán, Emiliano Zapata and Tenosique.


A new cohort of Tabasco mayors took office on October 4, but most of the misappropriated funds correspond to the first nine months of the year, before they took office.

The municipality of Macuspana, the birthplace of President López Obrador, was the biggest offender with 355.7 million pesos of unexplained spending during the year. More than 90% of that spending took place on the watch of former mayor José Eduardo Rovirosa Ramírez of the Institutional Revolutionary Party (PRI).

Rovirosa has been battling allegations of theft from government coffers since shortly after he took office in 2016. According to the comptroller of Macuspana, Rovirosa’s government paid for infrastructure projects that were never carried out. He also renamed a street in the municipality after his wife, and another after his son.ttps://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/1-billion-pesos-missing-from-municipal-spending/


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 7, 2019)

Dan Stubbs said:


> *Theft in Mexico is really big now days. *
> 
> Municipal governments in Tabasco misappropriated government funds totaling over 1.1 billion pesos (US $56.3 million) in 2018, according to a report by the state auditing agency (OSFE).
> 
> ...


Dan, that kind of left wing corruption is also going to bankrupt California


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 7, 2019)

Like I've always said the corruption in Mexico is at every level of government.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 7, 2019)

Mexico needs to put a tax on corruption.  Then they could fund development of hundreds of coal-fired power plants that will keep working when the sun don't shine (at night) and the wind don't blow.....or blows too hard.

Maybe hire a mercenary army to enforce collection of the tax!


----------



## justoffal (Sep 8, 2019)

Dan Stubbs said:


> *Theft in Mexico is really big now days. *
> 
> Municipal governments in Tabasco misappropriated government funds totaling over 1.1 billion pesos (US $56.3 million) in 2018, according to a report by the state auditing agency (OSFE).
> 
> ...


This is definitely a current event.  Why was this moved?  I smell bias and thin skin.

Jo


----------

